# The Hatton watch



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

Anyone heard of this company at all, have found old watch that might not be repaired. Said it is 17 jewels think it could be from the 50s


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi there,

Google is your friend, but watches branded "The Hatton" on the dial were originally associated with the Swiss maker, Amida SA, and also with their UK import agents, Andrew & Co of London. The trademark was registered in 1951.

However, without seeing images of the dial and the movement, it's impossible to say any more about your particular watch. FWIW, the name "The Hatton" would now appear to be owned by the modern iteration of Ingersoll Watches.

Regards.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

The watch in your link is clearly by Amida and has an Amida 530/535 movement. Without images, I've no idea if yours is the same.

However, missing hands can easily be replaced by any competent watchmaker, provided the pinion to hold them is still there.

 Regards.


----------



## Joyjamie (Oct 22, 2019)

Main wheel of watch needs replacing so would cost in region of£150 very disappointing. Not sure whether it is worth spending the money or not. Would like to see it working though


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Joyjamie said:


> Main wheel of watch needs replacing so would cost in region of£150 very disappointing. Not sure whether it is worth spending the money or not. Would like to see it working though


 Obviously not in monetary terms, I'm afraid.

Regards.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

you have a good parts watch there. why not search for another one that needs repair? vin


----------

